# Please Help With Age of Empires 3 Graphics Settings Problem



## Hobochuck (Oct 31, 2005)

ok, I was adjusting the graphics options in Age of Empires 3 and I accidentally set the screen resolution too high, well the screen went black, I now get an error message from my monitor (not my computer) saying 

"OUT OF RANGE"
"95.3k 60Hz"

The game still runs and I can hear audio, ive tried reinstalling and restarting and still no luck, im at my wits end, please help    


**NOTE**
I use an emachines W3052
Monitor came with the tower, don't know model number  
3000+ AMD Sempron Processor  
120GB Hard Drive  
DVD+/-RW 16x Double Layer Drive  
512mb DDR SDRAM  
NVIDIA GeForce4 MX Video  
nForce 6-Channel Audio  
and of course im running Windows XP


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 14, 2005)

Start in safe mode, go to vid card settings and lower the refresh rate to 60 or 70 HZ.

Scorp.


----------



## Hobochuck (Oct 31, 2005)

no, its not the refresh rate, I can still access all my other stuff by hitting ALT+CRL+DEL and cloing the game, its just when I try to play the game the screen resolution is set too high and I need a way to reset it


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 14, 2005)

Ok, when you uninstall, make sure you delete all folders to do with the game, and you might want to think about searching the registry too, and deleting any instances relating to it (but be careful).

Scorp.


----------



## Hobochuck (Oct 31, 2005)

i was afraid you would say that, that means i have to delete my save game, and i was almost done with the third campaign


----------



## Hobochuck (Oct 31, 2005)

damn that sucks, three days wasted right there


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 14, 2005)

Well, if you know what the file is called (.sav, .plr or whatever), you can always save it somewhere else. It's not likely to have the config files for the game with it.

Scorp.


----------

